# Laurel and Hardy Dance



## Ken N Tx (Mar 21, 2015)

[h=1]The Gap Band [/h]



.
*Santana*


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 21, 2015)

That is a great video!    Now I want to hear the original song they were dancing to. (oops! I meant, "to which they were dancing"  )


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 22, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> That is a great video!    Now I want to hear the original song they were dancing to. (oops! I meant, "to which they were dancing"  )


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank you, Ken.


----------

